
The TED Tribes talk is now live - nreece
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/05/the-ted-tribes-talk-is-now-live.html
======
esonica
and the link to the actual talk is : <http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/538>

